# Yardworks 10.5 hp, 30" snowblower



## sboricic

I'm looking for a user manual for this machine.
Model # is 31AE6MKH515
Serial # 1k016I40049
I'm not sure what this # is 060-3754-4, perhaps the Tecumseh engine on it??


----------



## usmcgrunt

Good morning.I went to the MTD web site and found what I believe is the manual for your machine.MTD manufactures Yard Works.The file is to large to post here,so you will have to retrieve it yourself,sorry.Use this link and put in the mode number 31AE6MKH515.I used serial number 0000000 and it came up.Hope this helps.

http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/Public.do

The snow blower manual is the 600 s/t file and the engine is the second file from the bottom of the list.


----------



## sboricic

Thanks usmgrunt. I was guessing you'd be the one to find it. :thumbsup:


----------



## sboricic

*Questions*

I have a couple questions now regarding the machine.

In the owners manual it says to turn the choke on and off several times after each use. Then leave it in full choke when not using. *What is the purpose of this?* It does not have a fuel shut off valve but I'm thinking of putting one on.

Also, the electric start sounds like you're sitting in the dentist chair. Grinding sound then humming but it won't fire up. I've never used an electric start so I'm not sure where to start of if it's supposed to make them noises.
The starter # is 37000. 6267 LR109638


----------



## usmcgrunt

I have never heard of cycling the choke a few times after shutting off.I would GUESS it is to break up any snow or ice that has frozen on the linkage during use???
Tecumseh carbs seem to leak pretty often from even a small speck of dirt on the needle valve and a shut off would be highly recommended to eliminate a fire hazard when not in use.A gallon of gas on the garage floor could be a major concern.
Have you removed the starter and looked at the bendix gear? If the teeth are in good condition,the shaft the gear slides on could probably use a cleaning and lubricate with some light weight oil.You could also remove the starter,put it on the floor,place your foot on it to keep it from jumping away and putting power to it and see if the starter gear moves back and forth.The humming noise is not a normal sound and COULD mean the starter is bad.
Hope this helps.

Here are some excellent videos to help you-


----------



## sboricic

Thanks for all the info and video clips. I'll check out the starter when I get some more spare time.


----------



## luciferX

*Replace the starter, but with which one?*

I am looking at replacing one of these starter motors myself. Anyone out here have an opinion on Echo vs. Mega-Fire (Stens) vs. OEM Tecumseh?

The echo and stens are just under $100 but the OEM is $150 or more. Any reason to prefer one or another?

The motor on mine has dead spots where it will not start. The missing teeth are just the beginning. Figure it best to just replace at this point.


----------



## 2men&atrailer

i use rotary parts my self and pay the extra for the heavy duty 
there web address is www.rotarycorp.com they have a online store and have done me right over the last few years

ps. i am a dealer and might be able to help you if you need info that there site doesn't tell you


----------



## 30yearTech

luciferX said:


> I am looking at replacing one of these starter motors myself. Anyone out here have an opinion on Echo vs. Mega-Fire (Stens) vs. OEM Tecumseh?
> 
> The echo and stens are just under $100 but the OEM is $150 or more. Any reason to prefer one or another?
> 
> The motor on mine has dead spots where it will not start. The missing teeth are just the beginning. Figure it best to just replace at this point.


You may want to check tulsa engine warehouse, they have a large assortment of starters at decent prices. If I can get an OEM for a reasonable price, that's the way I would go, if not then I have not had any problems with aftermarket units. I have used Stens, Rotary and Oregon aftermarket starters and never had any issues with any of them.


----------



## luciferX

*Found an OEM*

I found on ebay a new oem Tecumseh brand 33329e for under $100 plus shipping and I bought it. Should be in tomorrow. Lets hope it is what it says.

The Oregon, Echo, Stens all look safe and your advice has me stressing it less. Still, the oem being the best option is my opinion as well.

30yrtech, always there for the rescue. Great link too, thanks!

I tell you though, what an awful sound that starter made last weekend. I found it missing half its teeth! Flywheel was fine and I know the starter it is a common wear item but wow, what a really terrible sound.

I guess I'd be making bad sounds with only half my teeth too.


----------



## 2men&atrailer

if you ever need anything from rotary and want any info on it just post the question or ask me through the private message system i will get you the best price and info you can get on the rotary aftermarket system

i do agree that factory part when not that high is always the best but when that price is little to much give rotary a try

thanks for all the help

i love this place:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## luciferX

so true. Rotary looks great and I appreciate the assist.


----------

